# Compaq Laptop: Presario 1500 Video Driver



## Waats (Nov 12, 2002)

I have a Compaq Presario 1500 (text is located below the LCD screen). Under the laptop it says:

Compaq Corp: Series PP2140
P1500USC150X420WC25E US
SN: 1V27KQF3S131

I goto here for the video drivers: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...areCategory&lc=en&product=95169&cc=us&os=228#

I install it and it goes all the way through and tells me to restart. Then I goto Display Settings, but its still on the Default Windows XP Driver.

What do I do?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Waats said:


> I have a Compaq Presario 1500 (text is located below the LCD screen). Under the laptop it says:
> 
> Compaq Corp: Series PP2140
> P1500USC150X420WC25E US
> ...


 Are you sure you downloaded the correct version? I checked the site and there are nine.


----------



## Waats (Nov 12, 2002)

Are you talking about "Previous Versions"


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry hadn't noticed the word 'previous'.
Why did you have to download the drivers have you done a clean install?


----------

